# Courier sslcerts erneuern und cacert einbauen



## planet_fox (16. Nov. 2007)

Meine Serverzertifikate für courier Imap sind abgelaufen wie kann ich diese erneuern ?

Des weiteren hab ich mir mal bei cacert ein server zertifikat erstellt aber ich verstehe ned ganz wie ich das zum laufen bekomme. Ich hab ja den zertifakts key so und muss wohl diesen unter /postfix/ssl und irgendwo für apache auch noch einbauen. es geht eigendlcih nur um den ispserver den ich damit austatten möchte.


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2007)

Habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht. Habe aber hier was im SysCP Wiki gefunden, was Dir vermutlich weiterhilft (Abschnitte cacert mit postfix und courier)

http://syscp.org/wiki/contrib/Installation/de/debian/etch


----------



## planet_fox (27. Nov. 2007)

hab zu CAcerts noch was gefunden 

http://unix.stadia.fi/~pkoistin/postfix/postfix-tls-cacert.shtml


----------

